# red eared turtle



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

right now I have my rather large red eared slider in a tiny 20gal. This is far too small for him. I was thinking about putting him in one of those big ass plastic rubbermaid containers about half full of water with some rocks. Then I could put my screen lid over one side of it for my heat lamp. Good idea?

Also, how long should I be leaving my heat lamp on everyday? What is a good water temp, room temp or warmer? Right now I have a small heater so the water stays in the low 70's.

How often does he need to come out and sun bathe? I have a friend that keeps his slider in a "cow tank" and it never gets out and into the light. I took it out and it appeared to be healthy and its shell seemed okay. I was led to believe that they would develop fungal infections and soft shells if they didnt get light everyday. 
A few opinions please. -also, for turtle owners, ive found that if you keep a couple one or two regular creek crawdads in the water with your turtle they help keep the poo to a minimum.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Here a link. www.resoasis.com

Carnivoro


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

> How often does he need to come out and sun bathe? I have a friend that keeps his slider in a "cow tank" and it never gets out and into the light. I took it out and it appeared to be healthy and its shell seemed okay. I was led to believe that they would develop fungal infections and soft shells if they didnt get light everyday.


Red ear sliders are basking turtles and basking is essential for them to dry out their shells and absorb sunlight to manufacture vitamin D. In the wild you will often see them on logs and rocks basking away like tourists at the beach.

Not only do you need a heat lamp to motivate them to bask in that spot, but you'll also need a flourescent light that emitts UVB to simulate vitamin-manufacturing qualities of the sun.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm new to PF and don't want to start by making enemies, but why the hell have you gone out and bought a turtle without knowing the basics of how to care for it?
I know i sound like a bit of an ass but it really annoys me when people do that, like redtail cats in tiny aquariums. If you do take good care of it i apologise, but i got the impression you didn't know how to care for it atall.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> I'm new to PF and don't want to start by making enemies, but why the hell have you gone out and bought a turtle without knowing the basics of how to care for it?
> I know i sound like a bit of an ass but it really annoys me when people do that, like redtail cats in tiny aquariums. If you do take good care of it i apologise, but i got the impression you didn't know how to care for it atall.


----------



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

My turtle is much better off than it once was. But, Im sorry I asked. I just had questions that need answered like most everyone else that comes on here. Screw you guys, I dont need your judgement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> I'm new to PF and don't want to start by making enemies, but why the hell have you gone out and bought a turtle without knowing the basics of how to care for it?


We all have to start somewhere.

Nothing will be gained by 'flaming' people who know less about a specific subject than you. At P-Fury, the members either provide the needed information or don't say anything at all.

I remember my first reptile cage when I was in high school. I put some some kind of huge alligator lizard in a 10 gallon. For substrate I used the pine bark chips from the lawn of my parent's house. For basking, I just pointed a desk lamp at it. I remember feeding the lizard a small garter snake I found while cutting the lawn.

Needless to say the lizard soon perished. But with time and reading, I learned to put together some nice terrariums and have successfully kept a wide variety of reptiles, amphibians, and fish.



> My turtle is much better off than it once was. But, Im sorry I asked. I just had questions that need answered like most everyone else that comes on here. Screw you guys, I dont need your judgement


You don't have to apologize for asking a question. I hope one rude person doesn't ruin your opinion of this forum. Most people here are helpful.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to PF and don't want to start by making enemies, but why the hell have you gone out and bought a turtle without knowing the basics of how to care for it?
> ...












Carnivoro


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But you got good advice from Bullsnake and then type screw you guys?

Know that light is CRUCIAL for shell development (as Bullsnake said). There are many sliders I've seen that don't leave the water as well (often demonstrated by a healthy algae population on their back! ). This doesn't mean they aren't getting UVB light. Quite the contrary. If you swim in a pool you'll still get a sunburn, possibly even worse with the refraction of light and the false feeling of coolness from the water!

Let us help, we want to prevent bad treatment of pets and appreciate those looking for advice!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry, didn't mean to sound so harsh.







, hope you all don't think i'm just trying to annoy people. Sorry skool-of-death. 


> My turtle is much better off than it once was. But, Im sorry I asked. I just had questions that need answered like most everyone else that comes on here. Screw you guys, I dont need your judgement.


 I deserved that. I just wanted to make the point that with a little reserch then things like what bullsnake said can be avoided, but thats just my opinion and i'll keep to myself from now on.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound so harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 same here man


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Reading my last post i come off as a bit of a p*ssy. I meant what i said so i don't know why i apologised. Its true i don't want to make enemies, but it pisses me off so much when people are ignorant to their pets needs. If i saw a redtail cat in a 2' tank i would say something and i don't care if you guys consider that rude.


----------



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

This turtle would be around if I wouldnt have taken him in. I have common sense enough to have a rough idea of what I need to be doing, but I hear so many different things from different people and Im not sure who or what to believe. I took him out of the 20gal glass that I had him in and got one of those huge walmart rubbermaid containers and put rocks in the bottom and filled it about half way. He has a rock slab proped up that he can climb onto that I keep the UV lamp concentrated on. I leave the lamp on for about 10-12 hours a day. I also have a crawdad in with him to graze the rocks and help keep things tidy. For filtration Im just using a ordinary air powered sponge filter. I feed him reptile stick food that he seems to like. I give him about 10 little sticks of it twice a day. Let me know if all this is OK. This is my first turtle. 
Also, I dont mind criticism if its a valid argument. But I dont appreciate it when Im just trying to do the right thing by saving this turtle from slow death by being released from captivity into a scummy, polluted river. Oh yea, and when I said "screw you guys" I wasnt referring to everyone, just the ones who seem so quick to judge and have offered absolutely no help.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> Reading my last post i come off as a bit of a p*ssy. I meant what i said so i don't know why i apologised. Its true i don't want to make enemies, but it pisses me off so much when people are ignorant to their pets needs. If i saw a redtail cat in a 2' tank i would say something and i don't care if you guys consider that rude.


You should care, as being rude does more damage than help, as you have already shattered the ability for productive conversation and criticism with that approach. While it is everybody's desire and sincere hope that all animals ever acquired are well researched and prearred for for the entire life of the animal, this is sadly unrealistic. I can not count the number of people every year that I answer questions for on animals they end up with as rescues, not because they thought "cool I know nothing about this animal but I should have it" but because they knew the animals was dead without some intervention. Why penalize a legitemate question? How are we all suppossed to learn without questions?
If many pet stores would not misrepresent animals they sell either intentially or through ignorance on their own part, we would not have so many things like pacu's, red-tailed catfish, arawana's, burmese pythons, large monitors and crocodilians in small tanks with completely unpreparred owners.

Is it wrong to be angry because someone obtained an animal and was not preparred? Hell it is natural, but it is not my position to judge another, so I attempt to help when I can, as do all the members on this damn wonderful site. So in the spirit in which this site operates, I ask that all members whether new or fossilized







constructively voice there opinions!

Thanks gang


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't mean for this to happen. I think i spoke too soon. I wanted to make my point, but didn' realise the circumstances, nothing personal skool, sorry about that. I always tend to make a bad impression by meaning one thing and saying another. I hope this isn't a lasting impression because i'm not as bigger asshole as you think.
I'm gonna leave it at this and forget this ever happened







, and hope you will too.


----------

